# Seeks Info: Best Hosting Experience



## pds (Oct 22, 2009)

I've been using Dreamhost for a while now after learning about it here. I used to think I was doing well on price _and_ service, but saw today that unlimited disk space and bandwidth are the norm for half what I pay. I run my personal site (to keep family and friends abreast of our traveling) and three sites that I set up a few years back for schools and classrooms.

On one hand, It works, so why fix it? I make back what I spend  and the Dreamhost newsletters can be rather entertaining but all of a sudden the price seems high.

So - an informal, open poll. 
Who is your webhoster, and why do you stick with them?


----------



## icemanjc (Oct 23, 2009)

When I first started out, I used GoDaddy, I payed about $3 a month for 5 GB of space. Then I switched to FastHosts which is made specifically for reseller hosting, but I just use it for personal use because I got unlimited everything for one whole year free. However FastHosts is extremely slow, so you get what you pay for....

I use 1and1 for my youth group and they're alright, they seem a bit unprofessional on some parts. They also tend to really slow, definitely not worth the $9 a month for it.

For our family we use FatCow which we pay $7 a month and they are very good, they offer unlimited everything and all they're service is worth the $7. We have used them since 1998.

I know people that have Dreamhost and I've heard pretty good reviews.

Now, so I can save money. I run my own web server at home with Mac OS X 10.5 Server, so far it works flawlessly.


----------



## ora (Oct 23, 2009)

I use Bluehost which has been cheap and pretty good. Not massive transfer speeds I admit but sufficient and their management and setup is easy. They use cpanel and simplescripts, which is a good system.

I also have used GoDaddy and it was an appalling experience.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 23, 2009)

I use serverlogistics.com.  I like 'em.  They don't offer the most features or space, and they don't have the lowest price around, but I am under the specific mindset that you get what you pay for.

I also host a very small site through GoDaddy for about $3 a month, like icemanjc.  No troubles or worries with that account, but I would look elsewhere for more robust hosting services.


----------



## pds (Dec 1, 2009)

Bump

Diablillo
Server Logistics are they the people that package binaries of MySQL and PHP for OS X? Don't they host on X-Serves too? What is it that keeps you there?

Ora
How do you judge their transfer speed? Are you going by your uploads to service your site or by the speed that your site loads? 

Dreamhost used to be show my site a bit slow, but I think it was because of the code that iWeb 1.0  produced. After an update or two, things got better.

Iceman
What is your upstream speed from the your ISP? You're saving $$ - good idea these days  - but are your sites well served on the web?


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 1, 2009)

pds said:


> Iceman
> What is your upstream speed from the your ISP? You're saving $$ - good idea these days  - but are your sites well served on the web?



All I have to say is I have the crappiest upstream ever right now. Recently it has just tanked, it isn't able to keep an upload going for more than 20 seconds.  When it does upload it does about 30kbps. My ISP is AT&T, they are by far the worst internet, land phone line provider out there. I pay for a 3 mbps connection and we almost get 1 mbps out of it.

Because they are such a horrible provider and there pretty much is no point on hosting a site with a crappy connection, I have started using 1&1 to host my site as I just routed my domain to a sub domain of a account I set up a while ago for a business (luckily I'm the only one who ever logs on, so no one should notice....).

Due to this, we are switching to Comcast soon which provides a 10 mbps connection, with a realistic upload speed of 200+ kbps and I know this for sure since I have a friend that has Comcast.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 2, 2009)

pds said:


> Diablillo
> Server Logistics are they the people that package binaries of MySQL and PHP for OS X? Don't they host on X-Serves too? What is it that keeps you there?


Yes, they packaged mySQL and php packages (and a couple of other UNIX packages) for Mac OS X, but that's largely abandoned at this time because mySQL produces their own Mac OS X-native binaries, and php is kept relatively updated by Apple for the most part with Mac OS X.

Yes, they host on some XServes.

I like them because:

a) they support the Macintosh community
b) they're not terribly expensive
c) they provide a myriad of online tools for hosting, even though I use few of them
d) they're reliable -- never had a single outage at all
e) I've been with them forever


----------



## mdnky (Dec 5, 2009)

I've been with ASO for about 8 years now and have never had a major issue with them.  Customer service is quick and efficient, prices are good ad the service itself is outstanding.

www.asmallorange.com


----------



## Milton H (Jan 29, 2010)

What i look in while choosing a website company is good support and speed. What most people don't know is that cheap and affordable web hosting services does not necessarily mean poor quality service.

-----------------------


----------



## komin (Jul 20, 2010)

For web hosting plan, worldtophost is best. It has cheap, affordable web hosting which is reliable, has many features, and offers top quality support.


----------

